# OMG!! I'm shaking :D *DIGI page 4*



## Mummy2Angel.

Well after thinking i was out on tuesday when i had brown spotting, i caved and tested this morning and well look..................................................It came up instantly :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00441.jpg


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG woohooo congratz darling fantastic LINES!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## joannep

wow congrats!


----------



## Whitbit22

:happydance:

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## KA92

awww is a bubbaaa!!!

im now fully awake after your text (sorry :haha:) fantastic news babe see i knew youd get your beanie!!!

congrats babe you deserve this so much.xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank girls :hugs:

Haha sorry about the text at like 6.50am :haha:, kyle was already at work and i needed to tell someone lol :haha:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

*I FECKING KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I knew you weren't out, I just KNEW it!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

And excuse the scabby remote control and bedside table that needs cleaned :rofl:


----------



## KA92

:rofl: its okay i istantly read it and was like omg S B is pregnant!!

he went huh what hmm?ooooohhh! thats nice babe

and fell asleep again! :dohh:

ohh sooo excitinggggg!!!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Haha i couldnt contain the excitment i've been saying for weeks when i get my bfp i wont tell anyone not even b'n'b until ive had scan :rofl: haha that worked ...... this grin just aint budging lol x


----------



## Tor

Congratulations :) x


----------



## KA92

aww babe :hugs: im glad you text me though hun :D

does kyle know now? hows he feeling?xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Massive massive congrats hun xx


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats!! xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Huge congrats


----------



## destinyfaith

oh lovely lines hun :D x


----------



## cla

congrats hun:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations :dust: x


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats!


----------



## jo1712

congrats! :D Thats a beautiful :bfp:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Rumpskin

Fab news, congrats xxx


----------



## Minkadanger

congrats!


----------



## susan36

big congrats to you mummy2 angel , have a happy healthy 9 months ,:hugs:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations!!!!! Woohoo! :dance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxxx


----------



## Gemie

Congrats!!! xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!!! :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00007.jpg

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00003.jpg


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Still not sure exactly how far along i am, i'm thinking maybe 3w 6d possibly, my tickers just going by LMP x


----------



## daisy74

:happydance::happydance: NICE LINES :happydance::happydance:
Congrats on your BFP :baby: I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations. xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you so much everyone i sure hope this is a sticky one x


----------



## 678star-bex

fab line & great digi!


----------



## KA92

Niceeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow! That is strong, congratulations!


----------



## Emx

Congratulations!!


----------



## camerashy

congrats on the digi hun ;)
and the docs will always give u a edd based n ur lmp so id say ur ticker is right :)
they'll only change dates when at a dating scan


----------



## cla

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cole2009

congrats!!!


----------



## moochacha

Congrats


----------



## Tamsin12

wow, nice and clear, congrats !!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

congrats hon :yipee:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

thanks girls :) but now im panicing :( another lovely lady on here is 4 weeks as well and has digi 2-3, why was mine only 1-2? do you think maybe something is worng? :(


----------



## KA92

nooo i do not i think your dates are possibly out babe and perhaps your only 3_4 or something 

:hugs: xx


----------



## Jox

Congratulations :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

thank you :)


----------



## Leanne020807

:hi: congrats


----------



## koco

Congrats!


----------



## LadyRoy

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------

